

Every single game from GitHub Game Off 2012 - gelisam
http://gelisam.blogspot.ca/2012/12/every-single-game-from-github-game-off.html

======
Afal
Whilst I'm kinda disappointed that my game (Space Ham
<https://github.com/dafrancis/SpaceHam>) was 104th on the list, on the other I
shouldn't really. I didn't spend much time on the game at all and although I
could have spent time making the theme coherent and making a solid and
fun/engaging game I ended up submitting what I managed to build anyway since
at least then I would have _something_ to show.

I also took part in Fuck This Jam (<http://bmo.fuckthisjam.com/>) in November
which could also explain my lack of effort. Since I did the mistake of "not
using a game engine" or "not knowing how to do graphical game interfaces" my
games tend to look rather crude and mspaintlike. I did learn a lot about
canvas though in the last month so it wasn't all for nothing.

Github Gameoff and Fuck This Jam were the first time I've gone and
participated in a jam on my own. I've learned a lot of things and I think I
will be better prepared next time I decide to partake in another jam. Perhaps
I'll take a few art lessons as well...

~~~
efnx
I don't think not using a prebuilt game engine is a mistake. It's a bigger
challenge. It may be an issue of 'who came here to win' versus 'who came here
to learn'. My game (The Moonening <https://github.com/incorrectangle/game-
off-2012>) is completely from scratch as well. Of course, there are bugs, and
the poster mentioned that in his one liner - but if you're building everything
from scratch you're severely disadvantaged and bugs are expected. It's a game
jam! So try to give yourself some extra credit when you compare your efforts
to others.

------
bluetidepro
While this is an awesome list of 112+ games, I don't really have too much time
to go through and play them all for awhile. Any specifically that I should
check out or are worth giving a shot? Thanks, and thanks OP for making this
awesome list! :)

~~~
gelisam
I know, that's why I sorted them! I think the first 18 are especially
worthwhile.

~~~
braco_alva
Thanks for sharing the list of all the games, and especially thanks for
putting us on the 16th, we have received a lot of feedback since the contest
launch and would love to hear yours, we are implementing several changes in
the game play, it'll become faster and will have more levels in a few weeks.

Also we are preparing the lunch for the android version :)

------
jlundberg
Nice with the one-line descriptions of all games.

------
bzgeb
you missed one <http://bzgeb.github.com/game-off-2012> from here
<https://github.com/bzgeb/game-off-2012>

------
rob-alarcon
thanks I played the first one - echoes of silence, is cool, kinda slow when
you need to move elements : P but it's cool, I'm going to play others at
night.

